# His and Hers Hobbies Fall Indoor Touring Racing Series



## rcpilotbill (Oct 17, 2005)

Hey everyone, Bill here. I am the owner of His and Hers Hobbies in Kenosha, WI and we run the oval on Tuesday nights.

Our track is currently 36' x 60' outside dimensions, with a fully stocked hobby shop on-site. We have plenty of pit space with plenty of clean well lit and powered space for each driver.

We keep score via the AMBrc system with RC Scoring Pro software.

The fall touring racing series starts this week on Saturday the 22nd at 5pm.

We currently have classes for 1/10th touring sedans, 1/12 scale and 1/18th scale cars. 

We are very receptive to new classes, new drivers and new ideas.... our purpose is to create a fun and competative location for all to enjoy!!

Off topic of OnRoad, but we also run Oval Track Racing Series on Tuesdays starting at 6:30pm.

Call or stop by to check us out!

Bill


----------

